# Very Short Stories



## BabaYaga (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm pretty new to the Twittersphere, but stumbled onto an account called @VeryShortStories which has a bunch of stories only 140 characters long. They are ridiculously good considering the length and very easily digestible for someone in the midst of studying, training and working (no, I haven't slept in 3 days, why do you ask?). The author has also published a hard copy book of all his stories, so this seemed like an apt place to praise his work.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 24, 2012)

He's good isn't he? Thanks for that.


----------



## JimJanuary (Jun 8, 2012)

Great post, thanks for sharing this!


----------



## TinyDancer (Aug 5, 2012)

Lol! very fun! would consider printing some out and pasting them in the kitchen to make smiles


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 14, 2012)

Otherwise known as "Flash Fiction."

Here's one that is often attributed to Hemmingway - _"Classified: Baby Goods. For sale, baby shoes, never worn." 

_I don't "Twit" or "Facebook" so social media refs aren't something I normally worry with. ie: Didn't read the link or pursue information about that Twitter account._
_


----------



## Staff Deployment (Oct 27, 2012)

Morkonan said:


> I don't "Twit" or "Facebook" so social media refs aren't something I normally worry with.



A genderless forumer after my own heart. I gave up facebook a while ago and I've never looked back.

Flash fiction I've never been very good at it, but that's probably because I don't practice it very often. Bout three months back I wrote one about this dude who shot a bear chasing another dude who got caught in the bear trap he'd originally set out for the AAAAARRRGH TOO COMPLICATED TOO MANY WORDS

Also I'm pretty sure Hemingway's story is just "For sale: Baby shoes, never worn" because he was challenged to write it in six words. But I'm not certain.


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 28, 2012)

Staff Deployment said:


> ...Also I'm pretty sure Hemingway's story is just "For sale: Baby shoes, never worn" because he was challenged to write it in six words. But I'm not certain.



I think legend has that it was something like that or a response to a self-proclaimed boast.


----------

